# When does the Droid X get Jelly Bean (4.1) ROMs?



## tfernandes113

I know the title sounds trolly, but I legitimately wanted to know if the devs are interested in developing 4.1 ROMs for the DX. Considering it's just now getting better on ICS, would it be worth it for devs to start developing JB ROMs? Do discuss and give me your opinions on this!

P.S. I'm not in any way demanding JB on my DX. I was just curious about people's opinions!


----------



## ahorner

+1
4.1 looks amazing from what I was watching earlier. I would LOVE to see some love for our old DXs. They said the SDK would be available starting today.

http://www.slashgear.com/android-4-1-jelly-bean-available-in-july-sdk-today-27235894/


----------



## BeansTown106

tfernandes113 said:


> I know the title sounds trolly, but I legitimately wanted to know if the devs are interested in developing 4.1 ROMs for the DX. Considering it's just now getting better on ICS, would it be worth it for devs to start developing JB ROMs? Do discuss and give me your opinions on this!
> 
> P.S. I'm not in any way demanding JB on my DX. I was just curious about people's opinions!


lmfao when u port it? ICS is just coming toghether as a daily driver.. and its a year after it more or less 200+ days after it came out


----------



## newmanx4

I hope to see fully functional ICS before any devs move on to Jellybean.

Sent from my AOKP'd DROID X


----------



## albinoman109

Hey guys look! http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27963070


----------



## Goose306

BeansTown106 said:


> I hope to see fully functional ICS before any devs move on to Jellybean.
> 
> Sent from my AOKP'd DROID X


+1 to both of these. We have a long way to see ICS working fully, let alone Jelly Bean. Keep this in mind as far as this is concerned:

The DX originally had Eclair. It was then bumped to Froyo, then GB. All these were considered the "incremental" updates to Android i.e. they weren't important enough to denote entirely new whole version numbers (2.1, 2.2, 2.3)

4.0/ICS was/is not an incremental update. It was arguably the biggest update/change to happen to Android thus far. Since we don't get official ICS, its a massive pain in the arse to get it working, as our phone was never designed for that, and its also why porting it has turned into such a headache. Anyone that remembers when either the Froyo or Gingerbread leaks came out, they were not that big of a deal at all to port. Sure, some early ports had some kinks, but for the most part stuff was 90% sorted within a month or two. ICS may never come that way, it just is dependent on how much longer this device will stay alive. Sadly, many original adopters are/have moved on, as we are reaching the end of our contracts.

The DX still has a few things going for it though - there still is a metric shit-ton of people who have the phone, being as Moto knows how to build a solid phone, and they can be had cheap nowadays on eBay/Swappa. If someone breaks their other smartphone or is looking to move up to a smartphone without a contract or on the cheap, the DX is a great option going for about $75 on eBay for one in good condition and a clean ESN.

Anyways, what I'm eventually getting at here is Jellybean is 4.1, not 5.0. So its incremental. Mostly face-lift type stuff with some new features. OTA is already out for it, SDK is getting released shortly. What this means for the DX? It depends on how many developers are sticking around. Jellybean may be port-able, especially as incremental so there's not necessarily the massive overhaul that's necessary for ICS. But its still based on ICS... its an incremental upgrade from it. So, we still need working ICS, to have working Jelly Bean, is what it boils down to. And Jelly Bean will just be extra work on top of the working ICS.

tl;dr NewmanX and Beans are correct. Get working ICS first, then focus on the jelly beans if the development force is still intact for the DX.


----------



## BeansTown106

i tried using usual porting methods n it was a massive fail lol first sbf ive had to do in many months







its not gonna work until we get full source libs/everything is gonna need to be redone.. and thats still a big if.. stick to ics its not gonna happen for a long time on the dx if it ever happens


----------



## johnomaz

I've been using ICS on my DroidX since January or so. It was stable enough to use but with bugs. For the past few months its definitely been a daily driver (since the camera got working). However, I don't ever see JB getting ported to the DroidX. The phone will be 2 years old in about 3 weeks and so many have moved on already and a ton will too when the S3 is released in a couple weeks...myself being one of them. If it does come to the DX, it will be very slow going though I would still love to see the DX get some JB love. It was my first Android phone and will be used as an off network device with wifi only soon.


----------



## Goose306

johnomaz said:


> I've been using ICS on my DroidX since January or so. It was stable enough to use but with bugs. For the past few months its definitely been a daily driver (since the camera got working). However, I don't ever see JB getting ported to the DroidX. The phone will be 2 years old in about 3 weeks and so many have moved on already and a ton will too when the S3 is released in a couple weeks...myself being one of them. If it does come to the DX, it will be very slow going though I would still love to see the DX get some JB love. It was my first Android phone and will be used as an off network device with wifi only soon.


I was going to do that... now my sister needs my phone. It makes me sad as I'm quite attached to my DX. So I'm going to make her subsidize the price of me getting a Nexus 7 instead.


----------



## johnomaz

Goose306 said:


> I was going to do that... now my sister needs my phone. It makes me sad as I'm quite attached to my DX. So I'm going to make her subsidize the price of me getting a Nexus 7 instead.


Nice! I just sold my Transformer Prime with keyboard dock. it was my wife's primarily but she never used it. She had it all gunked up with Facebook and twitter and whatever else she does online so I didn't really like to mess with it. But that was $500 plus the keyboard attachment. For $200, I may consider getting myself a nexus tablet. I like the 7" formfactor.

As for my DX, it won't go away. My screen is pretty messed up. My battery bloated and I have 6 or 7 dead spots of blackness on my screen. Quite hard to read anything on it and looking at AMazon, a new screen isn't too much. I just can't let this little guy die. Until it stops working completely, it will always be used and updated.


----------



## x13thangelx

johnomaz said:


> I've been using ICS on my DroidX since January or so. It was stable enough to use but with bugs. For the past few months its definitely been a daily driver (since the camera got working). However, I don't ever see JB getting ported to the DroidX. The phone will be 2 years old in about 3 weeks and so many have moved on already and a ton will too when the S3 is released in a couple weeks...myself being one of them. If it does come to the DX, it will be very slow going though I would still love to see the DX get some JB love. It was my first Android phone and will be used as an off network device with wifi only soon.


FWIW unless I get a new device some other way (ie donated because I don't have $700 to spend on a phone) I'll be around until atleast September and I like to have bleeding edge stuff so it will be worked on atleast some.

That said, I am not even considering touching it until source drops. There is absolutely no sense in doing SDK ports. They run like complete shit most of the time and tbh, it is just way too much work for too little gain (not to mention I f***ing hate smali). Not going to promise anything with JB but since it is an incremental update instead of a major one like GB to ICS it won't be near as hard to port once we have source for it.


----------



## dvereb

x13thangelx said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]but since it is an incremental update instead of a major one like GB to ICS it won't be near as hard to port once we have source for it.[/background]


I was hoping this was the case. I'd be glad to test whatever you get working, when the time comes! ... and I know that that time may be a while.


----------



## johnomaz

x13thangelx said:


> FWIW unless I get a new device some other way (ie donated because I don't have $700 to spend on a phone) I'll be around until atleast September and I like to have bleeding edge stuff so it will be worked on atleast some.
> 
> That said, I am not even considering touching it until source drops. There is absolutely no sense in doing SDK ports. They run like complete shit most of the time and tbh, it is just way too much work for too little gain (not to mention I f***ing hate smali). Not going to promise anything with JB but since it is an incremental update instead of a major one like GB to ICS it won't be near as hard to port once we have source for it.


I may consider giving you mine then. Honestly, the only time I would really want to use it is in the car and I stream most of my stuff. I lucked out and got my data grandfathered unlimited with my S3 preorder so the only thing that my phone would be used for is probably my daughter playing angry birds and I don't want her to do much of that. 6 years old is too young to be vegging out on the couch staring at a video game. I'm 31 and that is the perfect age to do it =D. Anywho, after my S3 comes, I'll get a hold of you if I decide to donate it. It has a brand new battery from a month or two ago. The screen is damaged, but not cracked. I'll post a picture when I can. Just some dead spots from a bloated battery, hence why I got the new battery.

I've been using AOKP for a while and I don't have a problem donating to the dev keeping it going on the good 'ole DX.


----------



## Droidxuser7

johnomaz said:


> I may consider giving you mine then. Honestly, the only time I would really want to use it is in the car and I stream most of my stuff. I lucked out and got my data grandfathered unlimited with my S3 preorder so the only thing that my phone would be used for is probably my daughter playing angry birds and I don't want her to do much of that. 6 years old is too young to be vegging out on the couch staring at a video game. I'm 31 and that is the perfect age to do it =D. Anywho, after my S3 comes, I'll get a hold of you if I decide to donate it. It has a brand new battery from a month or two ago. The screen is damaged, but not cracked. I'll post a picture when I can. Just some dead spots from a bloated battery, hence why I got the new battery.
> 
> I've been using AOKP for a while and I don't have a problem donating to the dev keeping it going on the good 'ole DX.


x13thangelx was saying that he will continue developing for the DX until he's able to get a newer device, he didn't say he needed a new one. At least that's what I got from reading his post.


----------



## johnomaz

Droidxuser7 said:


> x13thangelx was saying that he will continue developing for the DX until he's able to get a newer device, he didn't say he needed a new one. At least that's what I got from reading his post.


Ya, I realized that after I wrote it. Anywho, I may try to find a dev that could use a DX anyways.


----------



## LVracerGT

johnomaz said:


> I may consider giving you mine then. Honestly, the only time I would really want to use it is in the car and I stream most of my stuff. I lucked out and got my data grandfathered unlimited with my S3 preorder so the only thing that my phone would be used for is probably my daughter playing angry birds and I don't want her to do much of that. 6 years old is too young to be vegging out on the couch staring at a video game. I'm 31 and that is the perfect age to do it =D. Anywho, after my S3 comes, I'll get a hold of you if I decide to donate it. It has a brand new battery from a month or two ago. The screen is damaged, but not cracked. I'll post a picture when I can. Just some dead spots from a bloated battery, hence why I got the new battery.
> 
> I've been using AOKP for a while and I don't have a problem donating to the dev keeping it going on the good 'ole DX.


How did you get you're unlimited data grandfathered still? I was thinking about using my brother's upgrade but I would have been forced to 2GB/mo. Now I'm considering switching to Sprint.


----------



## johnomaz

LVracerGT said:


> How did you get you're unlimited data grandfathered still? I was thinking about using my brother's upgrade but I would have been forced to 2GB/mo. Now I'm considering switching to Sprint.


I preordered the S3 on June 6th. When I did, it re-enrolled me into unlimited data.


----------

